# I have a few Masonic degrees. If i am a member?



## ali kiani (Aug 7, 2018)

I have a few Masonic degrees. If i am a member?


----------



## LK600 (Aug 7, 2018)

011110010110111101110101001000000110000101110010011001010010000001100001001000000111010001110010011011110110110001101100


----------



## hfmm97 (Aug 7, 2018)

Freemasonry is a capital crime in Iran....


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Aug 7, 2018)

Wth is this one talking about?


----------



## hfmm97 (Aug 7, 2018)

I don’t know...Ali, I don’t know if you have issues with English, but if you value your freedom, YOU will stay away from anything Masonic if you are living in the Islamic Republic of Iran, including this forum. As I have had the distinct honour to have known people from Iran and currently know some in USA lodges in Texas, it is quite tragic that the Iranian government (because of outright false rumors and lies) prohibits Masonry in Iran.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 13, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> Wth is this one talking about?


Lol.....excellent question!


----------



## jermy Bell (Jan 24, 2019)

Boy am I in trouble, I only thought there was 3.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 24, 2019)

jermy Bell said:


> Boy am I in trouble, I only thought there was 3.


According to Alex Jones there are actually 180 degrees and all of them worship Satan!!!!


----------



## jermy Bell (Jan 24, 2019)

we wouldn't be as popular today if it wasn't for people with wild imaginations. Bless their hearts.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 24, 2019)

jermy Bell said:


> we wouldn't be as popular today if it wasn't for people with wild imaginations. Bless their hearts.


Lol....very true...and don't forget our ties with the dreaded (are you ready for it) ILLUMINATI!!!!!


----------



## jermy Bell (Jan 24, 2019)

I'm waiting for my cut.


----------



## David612 (Jan 25, 2019)

I just wanna interject that there is only one thing to do at a time like this.


Hail Satan.

Love Dave.
Xoxo


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 25, 2019)

jermy Bell said:


> I'm waiting for my cut.





David612 said:


> I just wanna interject that there is only one thing to do at a time like this.
> 
> 
> Hail Satan.
> ...


Lol!!!


----------



## Winter (Jan 25, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> According to Alex Jones there are actually 180 degrees and all of them worship Satan!!!!


Man, I wish we were Satanists. Those guys get invited to all the best parties.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 25, 2019)

Winter said:


> Man, I wish we were Satanists. Those guys get invited to all the best parties.


***snicker snicker***


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 25, 2019)

My partner is a vegan so at my house it’s “Hail Seitan!”


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 26, 2019)

Y'all leave Brother Ali alone, he has a new Degree that we are unaware of, let him elaborate...


----------



## Schuetz (Jan 26, 2019)

acjohnson53 said:


> Y'all leave Brother Ali alone, he has a new Degree that we are unaware of, let him elaborate...


Ah yes, the degree of the super secret forgotten lost, lost, *lost* word. How could we have forgotten?

Quentin E. L. Schuetz, M.M.
Shekinah Lodge No. 241 • IL
Murphysboro Lodge No. 498 • IL


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 26, 2019)

Degree 9 3/4... run thusly at the wall in the East to discover the lost secret.


----------



## jermy Bell (Jan 26, 2019)

Is that the one where you run in a circle to the left then right jump up and down yell the passwords backwards then run to the east and South then west and out into the street ?  Smh. I know that one.


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 27, 2019)

Up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, B, A.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 27, 2019)

That's the hookie pookie, that's what it's all about..


----------



## David612 (Jan 28, 2019)

This thread qualifies for my advancement of Masonic knowledge for today right?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 28, 2019)

David612 said:


> This thread qualifies for my advancement of Masonic knowledge for today right?


Wrong! For that you have to read this entire thread over again and then stand on your head!


----------



## David612 (Jan 28, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> Wrong! For that you have to read this entire thread over again and then stand on your head!


Wait. So that’s what my Masonic yoga card was for?
I tell ya, The archaic language of the ritual had me confused


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 28, 2019)

David612 said:


> Wait. So that’s what my Masonic yoga card was for?
> I tell ya, The archaic language of the ritual had me confused


Lol!


----------



## • RM (Jan 29, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> Up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, B, A.



ba select start


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 29, 2019)

• RM said:


> ba select start


For sure, have to play on 2-player


----------



## Marwan alamro (Jan 29, 2019)

Is t


Warrior1256 said:


> Lol....very true...and don't forget our ties with the dreaded (are you ready for it) ILLUMINATI!!!!!


. ..
Masons and illuminati are different right..!!?


----------



## David612 (Jan 29, 2019)

Marwan alamro said:


> Is t
> . ..
> Masons and illuminati are different right..!!?


That’s certainly what they would want you to think


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 29, 2019)

Marwan alamro said:


> Masons and illuminati are different right..!!?





David612 said:


> That’s certainly what they would want you to think


I am going for a meeting of the York Rite College tonight. We have a featured guest that will be lecturing us on the most efficient way to take over the world!


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 29, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> I am going for a meeting of the York Rite College tonight. We have a featured guest that will be lecturing us on the most efficient way to take over the world!


I think that is the Illuminaughty you're thinking of.


----------



## Marwan alamro (Jan 29, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> I am going for a meeting of the York Rite College tonight. We have a featured guest that will be lecturing us on the most efficient way to take over the world!


Only deep knowledge can control the world . Lol brother ..


----------



## David612 (Jan 29, 2019)

Given the age of our organisation you would think we would be better at world domination by now huh? 



We reptilians are just slow learners I guess.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 29, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> I think that is the Illuminaughty you're thinking of.





Marwan alamro said:


> Only deep knowledge can control the world .


Lol!


David612 said:


> Given the age of our organisation you would think we would be better at world domination by now huh?


lol....yes, you would certainly think so!


----------



## jermy Bell (Jan 29, 2019)

I think we've taken this in a whole new direction. that's why I really enjoy this site. Only if lodge was this fun.


----------



## Marwan alamro (Jan 30, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> Lol!
> 
> lol....yes, you would certainly think so!


If you may.. brother, got to admit all secret societies are appealing.... 
Illuminate if they are there, are something different to freemasons . 
Still many common things between both.. From what I read, , illuminati are cooler,lol, and has baphomet as their upper guidance, illuminati choose us, we can't choose them,
Freemasons has much more accepted rules for believers... Free thinking, confidentiality, and cool meetings are similar things in both..


----------



## Elexir (Jan 30, 2019)

Marwan alamro said:


> If you may.. brother, got to admit all secret societies are appealing....
> Illuminate if they are there, are something different to freemasons .
> Still many common things between both.. From what I read, , illuminati are cooler,lol, and has baphomet as their upper guidance, illuminati choose us, we can't choose them,
> Freemasons has much more accepted rules for believers... Free thinking, confidentiality, and cool meetings are similar things in both..



Considering that Illuminati dont exist anymore its a bit hard to join.


----------



## David612 (Jan 30, 2019)

Elexir said:


> Considering that Illuminati dont exist anymore its a bit hard to join.


Next time I have coffee with baphomet I’ll tell zim you said that, you will be off the Christmas card list so fast!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 30, 2019)

Elexir said:


> Considering that Illuminati dont exist anymore its a bit hard to join.


.....or they have just gone underground to try to hide their nefarious deeds!


David612 said:


> Next time I have coffee with baphomet I’ll tell zim you said that, you will be off the Christmas card list so fast!


True!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm surprised this thread is still going. It got off to a bad start and has been going downhill since. I ask the mods to delete it.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 31, 2019)

All in jest. Some humorous comments on here. No harm in that.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 31, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> All in jest. Some humorous comments on here. No harm in that.


Agreed!


----------



## David612 (Jan 31, 2019)

Rifleman1776 said:


> I'm surprised this thread is still going. It got off to a bad start and has been going downhill since. I ask the mods to delete it.



Why?
Who does it hurt?


----------



## Marwan alamro (Jan 31, 2019)

David612 said:


> Next time I have coffee with baphomet I’ll tell zim you said that, you will be off the Christmas card list so fast!


Looooooooooooool


----------



## Marwan alamro (Jan 31, 2019)

Elexir said:


> Considering that Illuminati dont exist anymore its a bit hard to join.


No one can confirm existence from none, bro..


----------



## David612 (Jan 31, 2019)

Marwan alamro said:


> No one can confirm existence from none, bro..


And that’s what we...er..they want u to think.


----------



## Elexir (Feb 1, 2019)

Marwan alamro said:


> No one can confirm existence from none, bro..



Considering that we actully have their cypher we know that they never recoverd or was able to restart after they where foribly shut down.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 1, 2019)

David612 said:


> Why?
> Who does it hurt?


Exactly!


David612 said:


> And that’s what we...er..they want u to think.


Lol!


----------



## David612 (Feb 1, 2019)

Elexir said:


> Considering that we actully have their cypher we know that they never recoverd or was able to restart after they where foribly shut down.


Well... we don’t KNOW.


----------



## Marwan alamro (Feb 2, 2019)

Let's not go crazy about what they r called .... I believe the ones controlling the $.. Are the ones controlling the world some how some way. It's like a chain reaction.. Eventually we r told about the last 3 or 2 chains at the bottom from media or world leaders . It's a smart way to reach ur objectives in the world. I mean I would fulfill my objectives by that way, thus people can't hate me when my goals hurting them.. Lol... I always wondered why the doller was called S ..


----------



## David612 (Feb 2, 2019)

Marwan alamro said:


> Let's not go crazy about what they r called .... I believe the ones controlling the $.. Are the ones controlling the world some how some way. It's like a chain reaction.. Eventually we r told about the last 3 or 2 chains at the bottom from media or world leaders . It's a smart way to reach ur objectives in the world. I mean I would fulfill my objectives by that way, thus people can't hate me when my goals hurting them.. Lol... I always wondered why the doller was called S ..


I’m sorry but I have tried re-reading this several times... i can’t figure out what you are saying at all.
I will say that this-the notion of shadowy figures controlling money is a pretty defeatest attitude to take... I mean really what stops you from getting qualified, paying off your mortgage or what have you?

It’s you that stops you.

Life just isn’t that hard-you can have anything you want, you just can’t have everything you want.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 2, 2019)

David612 said:


> I’m sorry but I have tried re-reading this several times... i can’t figure out what you are saying at all.


Same here!


----------

